

Yelp Buys Eat24 for $134M - illahuluo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/10/yelp-gulps-eat24/

======
hbhakhra
According to crunchbase[1], Eat24 was bootstrapped. That is going to be a nice
payout for the two founders.

[1]
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/eat24hours](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/eat24hours)

~~~
rubicon33
whats bootstrapped mean?

~~~
dclusin
They didn't take money from professional investors. They funded the companies
growth with their own money.

~~~
rubicon33
"“All without taking a single dime in venture capital,” the company said in
the news release. Eat24 attributes its success to hard work, chutzpah,
comfortable shoes and a thing or two not mentionable in this publication."

Anyone want to speculate what "a thing or two not mentionable" is? Adderal?
Modafinil? THC?

~~~
jonchang
"giant balls", per the press release. [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/eat24-successfully-s...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-
releases/eat24-successfully-secures-zero-dollars-in-funding-172642431.html)

~~~
dclusin
They also used porn actors to advertise.

------
basseq
I hadn't heard of Eat24 before the Super Bowl. (Where their 30-second
commercial with Snoop Dogg cost at least $4M.[1][2])

[1] [http://www.superbowl-commercials.org/35255.html](http://www.superbowl-
commercials.org/35255.html) [2]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/onmarketing/2014/01/29/yes-a-
sup...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/onmarketing/2014/01/29/yes-a-super-bowl-
ad-really-is-worth-4-million/)

------
jdcryans
Will it be the end of eat24's weekend coupons? When they started they were
regularly giving 3-4 bucks per coupon. Now, I can't remember the last time it
wasn't $2, apart from those times when they teamed up with other companies
like Paypal and gave away $10. I'm actually surprised it went on for so long,
seems like an expensive way to help retention.

~~~
turtlebits
I talked to them once to get pricing and they wanted 12% of every order. I'm
sure handing out coupons regularly isn't costing them much is worth more in
boosting their ordering volume.

------
semmem1
I'm almost surprised they didn't do this sooner.

------
omgitstom
Yelp has had the online eat24 integration for a bit now. I guess they bought
it to be able to control the integration further?

------
immy
I was only last week discussing how I felt Eat24's brand has been breaking
away from the staid competition over the past year. This move puts Yelp
($YELP) on my investing radar; their business is clearly more than milking
businesses on the reviews side.

